# Open Horse Show?



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Open shows are usually run by clubs, I've been to open shows run by AQHA clubs and several run by Arabian clubs. Generally, by the area you are in and by what club is running the program is what I expect it to be. Like the AQHA club open show, definitely going to have an AQHA style judge. An AHA club open show will probably have more of an arabian style judge, or more of an open breed judge.

They usually have halter/showmanship in the morning, english in the middle, and western in the afternoon. 

Since both your horses are young and maybe don't have as much exposure, ask if you can stall overnight. Come the night before, longe and expose them to the arena, and then they can rest and take in the sights and smells on their own. 

Then you can be ready for halter and showmanship in the morning. Unless otherwise specified, halter is contingent on what breed you have, and SMS is always AQHA/western style.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks that was very helpful! Yes both are young so that would be a good idea. Especially for my yearling, he isnt as laid back as my two year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you can, take the young one and just let him hang out just to expose him to the show atmosphere.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was thinking about doing that instead of showing just to see what to expect along with getting one of them use to it.

Another question, do they expect the horse to be fit in open shows as much as they do others?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A show is a show, period. Always have your horse prepared like you are going to the world championships. In open shows, you will see the best and the worst, just depends.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Lady, make sure your horse is clean and tidy. Put him in halter for grins. Wear your western hat and a nice long sleeved shirt. You'll be fine.  If you're just going for experience, might as well pay the class fee while you're there. It might help other people get points even if you come in last.


----------

